# Insurance / tracker needed?



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Hi all,

My MY17's due to arrive 3rd October and I've been checking out some insurance quotes online but it's proving hard to do as they don't seem to even have this model on their database yet so an accurate quote's proving hard to find (on top of that places like Direct Line don't do quotes for cars over £75k online).

Do any of you recommend any company in particular or is it more or less a crap shoot like it is with any car? I've read a few threads about some insurers insisting on trackers being fitted on GT-R before they'll insure for theft but not sure if that's still the case?

Any/all feedback appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

